# OPPINIONS NEEDED...



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got a Cricket .22 in almost new condition for free. Since I have it, I am going to use it as a backpack / survival gun. Was wondering about range and accuracy.

Thanks,
Vince.


----------



## amergen (Feb 8, 2011)

the range i would say is a very long ways like a 1,000 yards however the accuracy is ok but not amazing you could easily kill medium sized animals as far as 100 yards if you could hit them and in the right place and for self defence it is better than nothing but probably not gonna stop a angry bear, or mountain lion


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

amergen said:


> the range i would say is a very long ways like a 1,000 yards however the accuracy is ok but not amazing you could easily kill medium sized animals as far as 100 yards if you could hit them and in the right place and for self defence it is better than nothing but probably not gonna stop a angry bear, or mountain lion


The range is not 1000 yards. The accuracy is actually pretty good on those crickets, if you had a scope on it you could probably hit a rabbit at 100 yds. If no scope you could still hit stuff at a regular basis. For survival it would be great.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. By "survival" I meant for getting food.


----------

